# sr.woodgrains models



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

IMG]http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab320/srwoodgrain/IMG_7861_jpg.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 20 2009, 08:24 PM~16041703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thank bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

any more pics :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICK RIDES BRO... AWESOME CRAFTSMAN SHIP


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thks :yes:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce to c your rides on here bro. Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

framedragger u going to the riverside show , hope to see u there


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 20 2009, 08:26 PM~16042517
> *framedragger u going to the riverside show , hope to see u there
> *


O yea bro u can count on me being there. Hoping to bring a couple new builds :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

LETS SEE SOME MORE BUILDS BRO .......


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Dec 20 2009, 08:32 PM~16042583
> *LETS SEE SOME MORE BUILDS BRO .......
> *


X2  I know u got more homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

sick work homie. That truck is bad ass!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SWEET THE TRUCK IS OFF THE HOOK.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

e-2.png" border="0" alt="Background Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

here is my 41 chevy truck enjoy homies. sorry about my mistakes im new at this ill get together


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

url=http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Ts1ieloA]







[/url]

here are some more of my rides   :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 21 2009, 05:29 PM~16051243
> *
> url=http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Ts1ieloA]
> 
> ...


lookn good bro  keepem comin homie


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

those are badass i really like the trucks


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

=http://w[urlww.postimage.org/image.php?v=gx1sQL3S]







[/url]




was up homies im back. and heres more felles  



Quick shout out to all the homies from *Down II Scale *model car club


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Serious builds bro! :cheesy: Keep 'em comin'! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 3 2010, 06:20 PM~16174885
> *Serious builds bro!  :cheesy:  Keep 'em comin'! :biggrin:
> *


x-2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice lookin builds holmez..welcome to layitlow...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

2010 w.i.p. procject

was up bigdogg 323

some truck compitition 4 u homie :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

my 55 conv.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 4 2010, 05:01 PM~16182867
> *
> 
> 2010 w.i.p. procject
> ...


 :0 ......................  looks sweet bro u know how we gonna do it for 2010


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

tnks homie comeing out strong in 2010 hno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 4 2010, 05:48 PM~16183537
> *tnks homie comeing out strong in 2010  hno:
> *


 :0 ........................


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 6 2010, 05:57 PM~16207098
> *
> 
> 
> *


lookn good bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 4 2010, 05:17 PM~16183068
> *
> 
> my 55 conv.
> *


THIS DOUBLE NICKEL IS CLEAN HOMIE!! GREAT JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE ACE TOO!! LOOKS LIKE THE ONE FROM STYLE C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice rides.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thanx homies for the comments on my :biggrin: cars


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

builds look good.....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnx :thumbsup: just finished my 1958 impala today






ill post pics later


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 4 2010, 05:17 PM~16183068
> *
> 
> my 55 conv.
> *



dam! badass interior/exterior color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: up, thnxs bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 10 2010, 08:53 PM~16250373
> *thnx  :thumbsup:  just finished my 1958 impala today
> 
> ill post pics later
> *


hey thats looks familier wait it looks like mine :biggrin: j/k bro 58 looks sweet emilio  keep it up homie


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

finish poject.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean Impala bro :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: thnx


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

GO COWBOYS. 
:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :h5: uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 16 2010, 09:09 PM~16312630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 16 2010, 07:09 PM~16312630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: GO CHARGERS :cheesy:  :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 16 2010, 10:46 PM~16313385
> *:uh: GO CHARGERS :cheesy:    :wow:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:machinegun: :thumbsdown: chargers


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 16 2010, 08:48 PM~16313402
> *:twak:
> *


 :0  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

this is my work area,were all the building happens homies.

a special peek for all of you. lol


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> this is my work area,were all the building happens homies.
> 
> a special peek for all of you. lol
> [/ quote]  :buttkick:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:banghead:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

The truck i sick homie keep doing your thang homie!!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnks homie


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 24 2010, 08:18 PM~16399368
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

maybe this ride will be ready 4 victorville show ?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 26 2010, 07:42 PM~16422979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD. IM PRETTY SURE YOULL HAVE IT DONE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice start bro, Il b watching this one


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thats going to be sick


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thankz homies for the compz


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 24 2010, 09:18 PM~16399368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 26 2010, 08:42 PM~16422979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 26 2010, 07:42 PM~16422979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn thats sweet bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks homies for the comps


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

heres my 50 chevy pick up hot wheel i repainted 

and my 77 montecarlo named ( pink lady) more pics on the progress.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that monte is gonna look sweet emilio  keep up the great work bro  :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:h5: :h5: :wave: :guns: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING SOME PROGRESS PICKS ON THE MONTE CARLO! :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 23 2010, 07:59 PM~16704371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweeeeeeeet 50 pickup :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnx mike :biggrin:


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

sweet lowriders man i wish they had model car shows out here in PA


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

you could have a model show , all you need to do is have a hobby store sponser it and spred the word around to all the builders


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

just some old pic my 53. just messing around with some paints today on my 57 chevy :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

MESSING AROUND WITH PAINT IS HOW YOU GET BETTER BRO! KEEP IT UP! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE MONTE DONE.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

2010 projects 1 finished n 1 w.i.p.  


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN EMILIO THAT 300 LOOKS SICK BRO I LIKE THE WAY U DID IT HOMIE  :wow:  

I HOPE MINES COMES OUT LOOKN LIKE URS :happysad:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

hey homie yours will come out better then mine, hope u ca finish it b4 the show i really want to see it done homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 6 2010, 10:50 PM~16817767
> *hey homie yours will come out better then mine, hope u can finish it b4 the show i really want to see it done homie
> *


SHIT BRO ME TOO IM HOPING I GET THE PARTS IN TIME IF NOT IT'LL OUT FOR SURE FOR THE SO.CAL NNL HOMIE


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

an update on my monte carlos  not finished yet, wat do u guys think ?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 8 2010, 02:45 PM~16829976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK ITS LOOKING GOOOD! THE YELLOW POPSSSSS!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnx ese , the next color i think its going 2 b blue ? :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 8 2010, 04:30 PM~16830870
> *thnx ese , the next color i think its going 2 b blue ? :biggrin:
> *


  BLUE WORKS!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice paint work up in here bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks homie


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 8 2010, 04:45 PM~16829976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PAINT HIJO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:.................


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

just an update on my w.i.p. cars :biggrin: wat do u guys think


need some help dont know wat color to paint the vinyle top, need some ideas homies.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 13 2010, 01:54 PM~16880951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz lowlow94


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 13 2010, 02:37 PM~16881137
> *thnxz lowlow94
> *


HOWD YOU DO THE WINDOW ON THE 300C??


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Mar 13 2010, 02:43 PM~16881181
> *HOWD YOU DO THE WINDOW ON THE 300C??
> *



i used n x-ecto knife, first u draw on the window free hand then you come back with your knife very carefully and ingrave it very light


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THAT MONTE HAS COME A LONG WAY DOG!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the paint on that monte is nice


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 13 2010, 03:05 PM~16881316
> *i used n x-ecto knife, first u draw on the window free hand  then you come back with your knife very carefully and ingrave it very light
> *


THANKS BRO, I WAS WANTING TO PUT A CC PLAQUE ON MY 64 SS


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

[/quote] 
I LIKE THE START OF THIS :thumbsup: .....PAINT THE TOP BLACK , THAT WAY ANYTHING YOU PAINT THE BOTTOM WITH WILL LOOK SWELL ....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Monte is lookin kick ass bro!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz homies for all da compz


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

my new stuff


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 13 2010, 01:54 PM~16880951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY HELL
what is this and who makes it?
it looks sweet bro as well as all of your other builds


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 13 2010, 02:54 PM~16880951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 21 2010, 09:04 PM~16957574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that is sick work!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 21 2010, 11:36 PM~16957970
> *Man that is sick work!!
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 16 2010, 08:09 PM~16312630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Mar 22 2010, 12:48 AM~16958564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 21 2010, 10:36 PM~16957970
> *Man that is sick work!!
> *


thnxz homiefor da compz


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 21 2010, 10:09 PM~16957640
> *HOLY HELL
> what is this and who makes it?
> it looks sweet bro as well as all of your other builds
> *


 its a 1937 ford panel 
:thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Mar 21 2010, 11:48 PM~16958564
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 21 2010, 11:04 PM~16957574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

this is my new building laboratory just needs a door n its all done :biggrin: 

still need to move in


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 2 2010, 06:20 PM~17079517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice hijo!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnx mike :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 2 2010, 07:20 PM~17079517
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice Mancave !!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz everyone for the comps on the lov shack


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 2 2010, 05:20 PM~17079517
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: SR.WOODGRAINS HOUSE OF KUSTOMS... :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 2 2010, 09:20 PM~17081816
> *thnxz everyone for the comps on the lov shack
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 2 2010, 06:20 PM~17079517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you lady kicked you out? :wow:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

model's are packed,im moving it !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2010, 12:59 PM~17093316
> *you lady kicked you out? :wow:
> *



:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

was up jimbo, hey see you at the show homie in hayward this coming week end  



was up k.b no my lady did not kick me out ............... i kicked her out........... :biggrin: 



moved some off my stuff in to da lov shack a.k.a. house of kustoms homies :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 4 2010, 01:01 PM~17093325
> *model's  are packed,im moving it !!!! :biggrin:
> *



ur welcome at my house anytime sr. mi casa is ur casa big homie


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yessir...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

TTT 


IM MORE THAN 70% MOVED IN, IN MY MANCAVE  


POST PICS WHEN DONE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 6 2010, 10:29 PM~17118573
> *TTT
> IM MORE THAN 70% MOVED IN, IN MY MANCAVE
> POST PICS WHEN DONE HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


    :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

CANT WAIT HOMEBOY TO SEE THE LAB FINISHED!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 6 2010, 08:43 PM~17118767
> *CANT WAIT HOMEBOY TO SEE THE LAB FINISHED!!!
> *


X2!! WAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

was up homies im all moved in to the new lab  


just need some more posters to put up, its time to start building :thumbsup: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: NIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: ......................Wish I had a lab...   NICE MANCAVE SR!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 7 2010, 06:43 PM~17127302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 7 2010, 07:43 PM~17127302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good brotha.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:0 :0 DAMMM EMILIO THAT LAB LOOKS COOL BRO! :thumbsup: LIKE U SAID SOME MORE POSTERS AND BAMMMMM UR DONE BRO!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 7 2010, 07:43 PM~17127302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  HOME SWEEET HOME HIJO......... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks fam 4 da compz on the lab homies


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 7 2010, 09:48 PM~17129045
> *thanks fam 4 da compz on the lab homies
> *


start bumping that jam love shack by the b-52's. :0


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2010, 09:54 PM~17129173
> *start bumping that jam love shack by the b-52's. :0
> *


 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 7 2010, 05:43 PM~17127302
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:  :banghead: :thumbsup: 


nice emilio


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 7 2010, 05:43 PM~17127302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro looks badass :wow: :0  but dont u think if an earthquake its gonna knock ur models off the top :biggrin: im just sayn ok :happysad:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Emilio.I see you have the pisto ready.tequila?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 7 2010, 10:47 PM~17130741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN THIS IN PERSON AND ITS BAD ASS GREAT JOB HOMIE


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

congraulation SR WOOD GRAIN AT THE SHOW UP NORTH(12 AWARDS)
CLEAN SWEEP. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 04:39 PM~17154321
> *congraulation  SR WOOD GRAIN  AT THE SHOW UP NORTH(12 AWARDS)
> CLEAN SWEEP. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow: 12 AWARDS THATS HOW WE DO IT HOMEBOY.


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 06:39 PM~17154321
> *congraulation  SR WOOD GRAIN  AT THE SHOW UP NORTH(12 AWARDS)
> CLEAN SWEEP. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yessad: :boink: :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Emilio busted out the swiffer sweeper in northern Cali.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2010, 06:25 PM~17154607
> *Emilio busted out the swiffer sweeper in northern Cali.
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks homies 4 da comps

given u da brakedown here we go

1st place, five throphys = lowrider, oldies,trucks sreett race, & 90 n newer

2nd place,three throphys = trucks oldies , hotrod

best graphics = 1977 monte carlo
best upholstery= 1970 monte carlo
best of show = 1970 monte carlo



1st place in wagons = pick vw bug ulisis from master peice ( mc562)


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2010, 05:33 PM~17161371
> *thanks homies 4 da comps
> 
> given u da brakedown here we go
> ...


Dammmmmmmm.congrats bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thank bro post some picx in a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2010, 05:33 PM~17161371
> *thanks homies 4 da comps
> 
> given u da brakedown here we go
> ...


 :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Emilio , nice meeting you yesterday. Congrats and the awards.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats and the awards.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 8 2010, 03:43 AM~17127302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!! :wow: :wow: Very nice!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X 2!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thanx homies for the comps, much lov homiez :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

my 69 yenko.......













































 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 17 2010, 03:39 PM~18069773
> *my 69  yenko.......
> 
> 
> ...


dam i love that color. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz bro


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 8 2010, 01:43 AM~17127302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work shop


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 17 2010, 02:57 PM~18069846
> *nice work shop
> *


thnxz magraw


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 17 2010, 01:39 PM~18069773
> *my 69  yenko.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 17 2010, 02:39 PM~18069773
> *my 69  yenko.......
> 
> 
> ...




Nice Emilio! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 17 2010, 10:44 PM~18072198
> *Nice Emilio!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



thnxz jimbo :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sr. Woodgrain great work bro keep up da good work u build like ur in love da hobby lol nice clean builds


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> this is my new building laboratory just needs a door n its all done :biggrin:
> 
> still need to move in  Air conditioning? Every hobbyist needs a place to spread his madness.. great creations in this house man... supper tight.. all wth G accents..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> > this is my new building laboratory just needs a door n its all done :biggrin:
> >
> > still need to move in  Air conditioning? Every hobbyist needs a place to spread his madness.. great creations in this house man... supper tight.. all wth G accents..
> 
> ...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bellboi863_@Jul 18 2010, 07:39 PM~18077683
> *Sr. Woodgrain great work bro keep up da good work u build like ur in love da hobby lol nice clean builds
> *


thnxz bellboi da hobby gives my lov so then i give lov back


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> > this is my new building laboratory just needs a door n its all done :biggrin:
> >
> > still need to move in  Air conditioning? Every hobbyist needs a place to spread his madness.. great creations in this house man... supper tight.. all wth G accents..
> 
> ...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 27 2010, 10:32 AM~18153152
> *That's good shit homie!!
> *


thnks j, ur rims come out sweet homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

Danm! big homie the work shop is looking good bro!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Jul 27 2010, 01:43 PM~18154927
> *Danm! big homie the work shop is looking good bro!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thnxz big homie


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice looking lab! keep them rides coming.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 28 2010, 01:38 AM~18161299
> *nice looking lab! keep them rides coming.
> *


thnks gils, n the rides r in w.i.p


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SUPP BRO ILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN AM GOING TO PAINT


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 29 2010, 09:31 AM~18173425
> *SUPP BRO ILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN AM GOING TO PAINT
> *


simon vatito, its on now


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

supp vato


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

8six monte, my new-s to my collection :biggrin:  
u notice the jimbo front bench seat, thnx jimbo it work out homie.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

8six monte, my new-s to my collection :biggrin:  
u notice the jimbo front bench seat, thnx jimbo it work out homie.  












































[/quote]
:0 WOW THAT IS NICE HOMIE


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz uli, 4 da compz :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 7 2010, 09:13 PM~18254776
> *8six monte, my new-s to my collection  :biggrin:
> u notice the jimbo front bench seat, thnx jimbo it work out homie.
> 
> ...




:wow: :cheesy: Baddass Emilio! :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 7 2010, 10:13 PM~18254776
> *8six monte, my new-s to my collection  :biggrin:
> u notice the jimbo front bench seat, thnx jimbo it work out homie.
> 
> ...


bad azz.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 7 2010, 10:13 PM~18254776
> *8six monte, my new-s to my collection  :biggrin:
> u notice the jimbo front bench seat, thnx jimbo it work out homie.
> 
> ...


bad looking monte saw it at show today good work SR WOODGRAIN


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 7 2010, 09:13 PM~18254776
> *8six monte, my new-s to my collection  :biggrin:
> u notice the jimbo front bench seat, thnx jimbo it work out homie.
> 
> ...


Emilio, this is really clean bro... I think it looks good with the SS clip on there.... 
Hope the show was good for you bro... Was headed out this morning with a friend, but smoke started coming from the steering column... wiring problems.... Oh well, always next year...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

nice an clean with sweet paint great job on the monte


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz everyone 4 the compz  
it ok james the time will come i got ur # now


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 8 2010, 08:53 PM~18260728
> *thnxz everyone 4 the compz
> it ok james the time will come i got ur # now
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

whats up emilio. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 9 2010, 12:44 AM~18261212
> *whats up emilio. :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 7 2010, 08:13 PM~18254776
> *8six monte, my new-s to my collection  :biggrin:
> u notice the jimbo front bench seat, thnx jimbo it work out homie.
> 
> ...


Bad ass Monte Woodgrain!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I need a motor just like that


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 8 2010, 11:33 PM~18261586
> *Bad ass Monte Woodgrain!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I need a motor just like that
> *


x2


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 8 2010, 09:35 PM~18261607
> *x2
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

whats up bro. :biggrin:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 8 2010, 09:38 PM~18261628
> *whats up bro. :biggrin:
> *


Nada, working on my Rivi a little


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 8 2010, 11:40 PM~18261638
> *Nada, working on my Rivi a little
> *


 :wow: pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 8 2010, 09:43 PM~18261658
> *:wow: pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin:
> *


No pics yet, just sanding the edges of the doors and trunk, nothing big. 

I just got a Mazda Rx3 off Ebay just now


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 8 2010, 11:45 PM~18261673
> *No pics yet, just sanding the edges of the doors and trunk, nothing big.
> 
> I just got a Mazda Rx3 off Ebay just now
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey wats up emilio! I finally got an accont on lay it low! this willie Jr. So dont be suprised if i send you a smiley face once in a while.  :wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 9 2010, 11:08 AM~18264742
> *Hey wats up emilio! I finally got an accont on lay it low! this willie Jr. So dont be suprised if i send you a smiley face once in a while.   :wave:
> *


was up mr chilly welcome to lay it low,


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homie keep up the good work!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Aug 9 2010, 05:54 PM~18268492
> *looking good homie keep up the good work!
> *


thnxz gil, 4 the compz :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

8six monte, my new-s to my collection :biggrin:  
u notice the jimbo front bench seat, thnx jimbo it work out homie.  












































[/quote]
NICE HOMIE :0 :0 :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> 8six monte, my new-s to my collection :biggrin:
> u notice the jimbo front bench seat, thnx jimbo it work out homie.


NICE HOMIE :0 :0 :0
[/quote]



I was just on my way over here! :cheesy: Sick as hell Emilio!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

que onda emilio onta las flickas from the 39 :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 19 2010, 09:16 AM~18351968
> *que onda emilio onta las flickas from the 39 :biggrin:
> *


its not a 39 its a 41 homie  it killing u homie :wow: i know :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 19 2010, 02:46 PM~18355049
> *its not a 39 its a 41 homie  it killing u homie :wow:  i know :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 19 2010, 02:46 PM~18355049
> *its not a 39 its a 41 homie  it killing u homie :wow:  i know :biggrin:
> *


chale carnal no me gusta los abladores :biggrin: hahahaha  como tu amigo :0 :0 


















jk bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 19 2010, 05:37 PM~18355932
> *chale carnal no me gusta los abladores  :biggrin: hahahaha  como tu amigo :0  :0
> jk bro
> *



it is a 41 wait n see :biggrin: ,


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 19 2010, 09:42 PM~18358128
> *it is a 41 wait n  see :biggrin:  ,
> *




Dam Emilio... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 19 2010, 08:42 PM~18358128
> *it is a 41 wait n  see :biggrin:  ,
> *


PICS CARNAL IM ANXIOUS TO SEE THIS PROJECT!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 21 2010, 10:06 AM~18369045
> *PICS CARNAL IM ANXIOUS TO SEE THIS PROJECT!
> *


was up homie, im inviting you to the meetting the project wiil be there sunday at 3pm willie jrs house, hope u can go


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 21 2010, 04:57 PM~18370873
> *was up homie, im inviting you to the meetting the project wiil be there sunday at 3pm willie jrs house, hope u can go
> *


X2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 21 2010, 09:06 AM~18369045
> *PICS CARNAL IM ANXIOUS TO SEE THIS PROJECT!
> *


 atleast one of us is vato :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 21 2010, 04:50 PM~18371176
> *atleast one of us is vato :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I am too...


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

Emilio , You forgot the 63. Thanks its going to make a good project for me... :biggrin: Just kiddin i will hold for 30 days Lol :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 23 2010, 12:04 AM~18380684
> *Emilio , You forgot the 63. Thanks its going to make a good project for me... :biggrin:  Just kiddin i will hold for 30 days Lol :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 22 2010, 11:04 PM~18380684
> *Emilio , You forgot the 63. Thanks its going to make a good project for me... :biggrin:  Just kiddin i will hold for 30 days Lol :wow:
> *


i know if u want to build go ahead, 30 days oh ok :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up emilio. :wave:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 27 2010, 03:31 PM~18422674
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :worship:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2010, 08:32 AM~18419706
> *Whats up emilio.  :wave:
> *


was up kb
:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey fool i'll sell u this :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 04:42 PM~18423174
> *
> 
> 
> ...



orale this has potential homie dot knock it big perro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 27 2010, 03:51 PM~18423239
> *orale this has potential homie dont knock it big perro
> *


 :0 :wow:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

my w.i.p. project


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 28 2010, 03:59 PM~18429328
> *my w.i.p. project
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good emilio  keep up the great work ese


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 28 2010, 06:59 PM~18429328
> *my w.i.p. project
> 
> 
> ...


This project gets my...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thank fellas 4 the compz :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 28 2010, 04:59 PM~18429328
> *my w.i.p. project
> 
> 
> ...




Daaaaammmm thats baddasss Emilio!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 28 2010, 05:59 PM~18429328
> *my w.i.p. project
> 
> 
> ...



sick ass fuck 41 right ? nice color combo cant wait to see this bad boy come together


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 29 2010, 12:19 AM~18431278
> *Daaaaammmm thats baddasss Emilio!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 28 2010, 03:59 PM~18429328
> *my w.i.p. project
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CARNAL!!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 28 2010, 05:59 PM~18429328
> *my w.i.p. project
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

a sr.wood the 41 is looking nice can't wait to see this one finish!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thank everyone for the compz on my 41 means alot


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 29 2010, 07:24 PM~18436741
> *thank everyone for the compz on my 41 means alot
> *


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 29 2010, 02:23 AM~18431302
> *sick ass fuck 41 right ? nice color combo cant wait to see this bad boy come together
> *


x10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz gary


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 28 2010, 03:59 PM~18429328
> *my w.i.p. project
> 
> 
> ...


we need sum updates on this homie :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 28 2010, 04:59 PM~18429328
> *my w.i.p. project
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks tight bro... Swamp cooler?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz james still need to clear it homie :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2010, 08:28 PM~18687562
> *This one looks tight bro... Swamp cooler?
> *




X2 and, YES!!! :cheesy: Looks SMOOTH Emilio!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 2 2010, 03:48 PM~18719728
> *X2 and, YES!!! :cheesy:  Looks SMOOTH Emilio!!!
> *


thnx jimbo :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 2 2010, 03:53 PM~18719754
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thnx bigdogg


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2010, 08:28 PM~18687562
> *This one looks tight bro... Swamp cooler?
> *


ttt :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 3 2010, 04:11 PM~18725790
> *ttt :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

Very Nice!! color combo looks killer


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Oct 8 2010, 05:15 PM~18768994
> *Very Nice!! color combo looks killer
> *


thnxz mr cobra :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

what up fool?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 13 2010, 09:02 AM~18798802
> *what up fool?
> *


was up carnal was poppin


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

my w.i.p what do guys think. :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 15 2010, 10:59 PM~18824202
> *my w.i.p what do guys think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What's up bro? the wip is looking good big homie!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 15 2010, 09:59 PM~18824202
> *my w.i.p what do guys think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 16 2010, 12:59 AM~18824202
> *my w.i.p what do guys think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick homie, gel pens?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 15 2010, 11:59 PM~18824202
> *my w.i.p what do guys think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



What do I think ?


















































That mutha is sick bro ! Great job, keep us posted !


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 15 2010, 10:59 PM~18824202
> *my w.i.p what do guys think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint job hijo.... :wow: :wow:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 15 2010, 08:59 PM~18824202
> *my w.i.p what do guys think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 15 2010, 09:59 PM~18824202
> *my w.i.p what do guys think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.. What wheels are those?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

POSTING THESE PICKS UP FOR SR. WOODGRAIN.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 15 2010, 10:52 PM~18825118
> *looks sick homie, gel pens?
> *


NO GEL PENS, THIS IS WHAT WAS USED AND MADE .


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 16 2010, 03:47 PM~18828488
> *POSTING THESE PICKS UP FOR SR. WOODGRAIN.
> 
> 
> ...


thnks latin skull 4 posting my pix, thnx to everyone 4 the comps on my 64. the rims i found them in my tire-rim stash


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 16 2010, 05:55 PM~18828829
> *thnks latin skull 4 posting my pix, thnx to everyone 4 the comps on my 64. the rims i found them in my tire-rim stash
> *


Nice ride bro.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 16 2010, 04:56 PM~18828838
> *Nice ride bro.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 15 2010, 09:59 PM~18824202
> *my w.i.p what do guys think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey,can I do the interior to this car?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 16 2010, 05:02 PM~18828872
> *hey,can I do the interior to this car?
> *


ill think about it homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 16 2010, 02:47 PM~18828488
> *POSTING THESE PICKS UP FOR SR. WOODGRAIN.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THIS LOOKS BADASS EMILIO  NICE JOB BRO  

CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 16 2010, 05:56 PM~18828540
> *NO GEL PENS, THIS IS WHAT WAS USED AND MADE .
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: thats sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 16 2010, 12:59 AM~18824202
> *my w.i.p what do guys think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit !!! im going to have to watch my back !! nice !!!! cant wait for the clear ! looking good ! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Emilio this is lookin real nice....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam Emilio that shit looks BADASS brother... :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 16 2010, 09:30 PM~18830254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


way yo go EMILIO some bad ride. :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz homies for the compz on the 64  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 25 2010, 07:45 PM~18908017
> *thnxz homies for the compz on the 64    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

That's nice Emilio :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Is it going to Victorville??


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 25 2010, 08:53 PM~18908095
> *That's nice Emilio :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Is it going to Victorville??
> *


yes the 64 will make it cause the interior will be done today & shipping it back tomorrow.And, I just got it yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 15 2010, 10:59 PM~18824202
> *my w.i.p what do guys think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!!! :0 woodgrain this is sick ass ride can't wait to see the interior work to this ride!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Dam Emilio that shit looks BADASS brother... :wow: :wow: 
[/quote]
:0 WOW


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 15 2010, 09:59 PM~18824202
> *my w.i.p what do guys think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


orale vato was sappenig.lol.

this car interior is almost done.Just need to finish the door panels & front seats tonite y vamonos,shipping back LUNES.I can gladly say this 64 color cordination has given me hell,but is comming along.Thanks very much Emilio FOR THE CHALLENGE.Just hope you like it.I did use 4 colors thats why it has taken me a while,sorry I normally finish a kit like this in a evening or 2.

peace


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 29 2010, 07:16 AM~18939218
> *orale vato was sappenig.lol.
> 
> this car interior is almost done.Just need to finish the door panels & front seats tonite y vamonos,shipping back LUNES.I can gladly say this 64 color cordination has given me hell,but is comming along.Thanks very much Emilio FOR THE CHALLENGE.Just hope you like it.I did use 4 colors thats why it has taken me a while,sorry I normally finish a kit like this in a evening or 2.
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 29 2010, 08:48 AM~18939414
> *:wow:  :0
> *


X2!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CANT WAIT TO THIS THIS RANFLA READY FOR VICTORVILLE CARNAL!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 30 2010, 03:53 PM~18948253
> *EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CANT WAIT TO THIS THIS RANFLA READY FOR VICTORVILLE CARNAL!
> *


 :drama: :drama: :yessad: :drama: :drama: :run:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> Dam Emilio that shit looks BADASS brother... :wow: :wow:


:0 WOW
[/quote]


















Ey homie,I'm posting progress picks of your interior for tingo,he is done..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> :0 WOW




















Ey homie,I'm posting progress picks of your interior for tingo,he is done.. 
[/quote]
car is sick, and the guts make a killer complete build!!! :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> :0 WOW




















Ey homie,I'm posting progress picks of your interior for tingo,he is done.. 
[/quote]
DAMN THIS SHIT CAME OUT SICK TINGO TE CHASTES WUEY   PINCHE EMILIO YOU GOT HOOKED THE FUCK UP BRO :biggrin:  LOL........


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Dam Emilio that shit looks BADASS brother... :wow: :wow:


:0 WOW
[/quote]

Wow ! that is sick !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

Maaann!!!!! I can't describe how sick that interior is bro :worship: :worship: can't wait to see it put together EMILLIO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

i want to say thnxz for the comps on the 64 homies  dam tingo the interior is off the hook homie te aventaste carnal i [email protected]%#n lov it, :biggrin: thnks a 10000000000000 time again homie, now im looking for a name for this car anyone ?


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 31 2010, 01:10 PM~18952961
> *i want to say thnxz for the comps on the 64 homies   dam tingo the interior is off the hook homie  te aventaste  carnal i [email protected]%#n lov it, :biggrin:  thnks a  10000000000000 time again homie, now im looking for a name for this car  anyone ?
> *


Hey bro!!! i think RADICAL MAYHEM would fit it good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

> Ey homie,I'm posting progress picks of your interior for tingo,he is done..


DAMN THIS SHIT CAME OUT SICK TINGO TE CHASTES WUEY   PINCHE EMILIO YOU GOT HOOKED THE FUCK UP BRO :biggrin:  LOL........
[/quote]

SHIPPING TODAY TRACKING # IS

1Z7435E50356403793


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

That interior is off the hook :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

that is sick


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 31 2010, 11:10 AM~18952961
> *i want to say thnxz for the comps on the 64 homies   dam tingo the interior is off the hook homie  te aventaste  carnal i [email protected]%#n lov it, :biggrin:  thnks a  10000000000000 time again homie, now im looking for a name for this car  anyone ?
> *


HOW ABOUT "MONEY TALKS".


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

What about 6 fo persuasion


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

all the names for 64 are cool thnxz guys :biggrin:


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

I had no Idea that anyone was building lowrider models with this much attention to detail. Beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

your interior arrives tomorrow Emilio. :yes:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 4 2010, 06:30 PM~18987936
> *your interior arrives tomorrow Emilio. :yes:
> *


oh ok homie thnxz :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

need 39 chevy resin hoods & bench seats, i have them :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 5 2010, 06:49 PM~18996995
> *need 39 chevy resin hoods & bench seats, i have them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 5 2010, 05:50 PM~18997002
> *:wow:
> *



:wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey emilio i got ur package today foo come and pick it up b4 i start a new project with it :biggrin: lol..........


u gonna like wen u see it bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn... Those are nice Emilio!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 5 2010, 06:49 PM~18996995
> *need 39 chevy resin hoods & bench seats, i have them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

EMILIOOOOOOO WZUP CARNAL. WHERES THE UPDATES ON THE 64 VATO? OHH DONT TELL ME YOUR WAITING TO UNVEAL IT AT VICTORVILLE. hno: hno:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 14 2010, 10:42 AM~19064637
> *EMILIOOOOOOO WZUP CARNAL. WHERES THE UPDATES ON THE 64 VATO? OHH DONT TELL ME YOUR WAITING TO UNVEAL IT AT VICTORVILLE. hno:  hno:
> *


chale homie its still the same when u last say it


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 14 2010, 02:24 PM~19066115
> *chale homie its still  the same when u last say it
> *


  WHY YOU SHOULD HAVE HAD IT ALMOST DONE BY NOW. :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 14 2010, 03:24 PM~19066115
> *chale homie its still  the same when u last say it
> *


ive been working some crazy hours homie, cant find time to build it should be ready for riverside :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 15 2010, 07:23 AM~19071369
> *ive been working some crazy hours homie, cant find time to build it should be ready for riverside :biggrin:
> *


AW DAMM!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 15 2010, 07:23 AM~19071369
> *ive been working some crazy hours homie, cant find time to build it should be ready for riverside :biggrin:
> *


You mean Victorville Emilio  :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 15 2010, 12:16 PM~19073023
> *You mean Victorville Emilio   :biggrin:
> *


nah i mean riverside


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 16 2010, 07:52 AM~19081259
> *nah i mean riverside
> *


   :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i need a couple of hoods for 39 chevies how much?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

mr woodgrain is working on a woody, look out chris hicks im on ur toes homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 25 2010, 11:07 PM~19167353
> *mr woodgrain is working on a woody, look out chris hicks im on ur toes homie
> *


PICS OR AIN'T HAPPENING (no ****) :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 26 2010, 04:13 AM~19167578
> *PICS OR AIN'T HAPPENING  (no ****) :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 oh its happening big dogg, just sit back n relax n enjoy the ride :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 26 2010, 12:45 PM~19169171
> *oh its  happening big dogg, just sit back n relax n enjoy the ride :cheesy:
> *


 I think he means Buckle up?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 26 2010, 11:45 AM~19169171
> *oh its  happening big dogg, just sit back n relax n enjoy the ride :cheesy:
> *


It sound like its going to be a good buildoff!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 15 2010, 08:23 AM~19071369
> *ive been working some crazy hours homie, cant find time to build it should be ready for riverside :biggrin:
> *


are you talking about a model show? riverside isnt that like Feb 2011? 
got more info?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2010, 12:55 PM~19169211
> *are you talking about a model show? riverside isnt that like Feb 2011?
> got more info?
> *


 :thumbsup: yes the riverside model show 2011


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 26 2010, 12:55 PM~19169210
> *It sound like its going to be a good buildoff!!!!
> *


 just a friendly one jorge :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 26 2010, 12:02 PM~19169243
> *just a friendly one jorge :cheesy:
> *


Can't wait :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 26 2010, 11:45 AM~19169171
> *oh its  happening big dogg, just sit back n relax n enjoy the ride :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 26 2010, 12:45 PM~19169171
> *oh its  happening big dogg, just sit back n relax n enjoy the ride :cheesy:
> *



:wow: :wow: :sprint: hno: hno:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

heres a lil something i did over the holiday   
molds








rivi hub-caps








and more hub-caps


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 28 2010, 04:58 PM~19184495
> *heres a lil something i did over the holiday
> molds
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 28 2010, 06:58 PM~19184495
> *heres a lil something i did over the holiday
> molds
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :0 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around:    :wow: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 28 2010, 04:58 PM~19184495
> *heres a lil something i did over the holiday
> molds
> 
> ...


I still has those cross bars Emilio for you to cast


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 28 2010, 04:58 PM~19184495
> *heres a lil something i did over the holiday
> molds
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

can i have sum :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

was up i havent forgot about you bigdogg just havent had time to go to ur house for those parts


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

update on my woody just finish cutting out the doors :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 1 2010, 08:32 PM~19215198
> *update on my woody  just finish cutting out the doors :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Emilio!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 1 2010, 09:33 PM~19215212
> *Looking good Emilio!!!
> *


thnxz bro :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 1 2010, 08:39 PM~19215284
> *thnxz bro :biggrin:
> *


A toda madre o un desmadre :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 1 2010, 09:42 PM~19215317
> *A toda madre o un desmadre :biggrin:
> *


the gold is good but the white is bettrer carnales :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 1 2010, 08:45 PM~19215355
> *the gold is good but the white is bettrer carnales :biggrin:
> *


me das esquina.....yo te doy esquina!!!!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 1 2010, 10:32 PM~19215198
> *update on my woody  just finish cutting out the doors :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...











:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 1 2010, 10:23 PM~19215734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean homie, cant wait to see it finished! :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 3 2010, 11:15 PM~19234350
> *clean homie, cant wait to see it finished!  :0
> *


X2. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 28 2010, 05:58 PM~19184495
> *heres a lil something i did over the holiday
> molds
> 
> ...



Dam Emilio tha resins are lookin SWEET brother!!! :wow: And the woodys gonna be SIIIIICK....... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 1 2010, 10:23 PM~19215734
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 4 2010, 03:56 PM~19238052
> *Dam Emilio tha resins are lookin SWEET brother!!! :wow: And the woodys gonna be SIIIIICK....... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thank jimbo means alot comeing from u homie ( thanks for the tips dog)


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnks for the comps club members


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

update :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 7 2010, 06:18 PM~19267190
> *update  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: :x: FROM YOUR CARNAL LATIN :burn:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz vato


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 7 2010, 06:18 PM~19267190
> *update  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD EMILIO


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz, 323 & 408


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

*ttt*


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

hey thank you emilio cant wait to get those cruzers 58 was waiting on those


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOO WHAT UP WITH THE UPDATES CARNAL! DONT BE HOLDING OUT VATO. :roflmao:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 17 2010, 06:18 PM~19355658
> *EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOO WHAT UP WITH THE UPDATES CARNAL! DONT BE HOLDING OUT VATO. :roflmao:
> *


no updates homie ive been casting n making more molds sorry vato :happysad:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 17 2010, 05:19 PM~19355678
> *no updates homie ive been casting n making more molds sorry vato  :happysad:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 17 2010, 05:19 PM~19355678
> *no updates homie ive been casting n making more molds sorry vato  :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

64 64 64 64 64 64 64 64 64 64 64 64 64!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 17 2010, 05:19 PM~19355678
> *no updates homie ive been casting n making more molds sorry vato  :happysad:
> *




:wow: :wow: :cheesy: Daaaaam Emilio!!!! Cant wait to see what goodies you got brother... :wow: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 09:35 AM~19360345
> *:wow:  :wow:  :cheesy: Daaaaam Emilio!!!! Cant wait to see what goodies you got brother... :wow:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :h5:
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 18 2010, 10:35 AM~19360688
> *ME TOO  :biggrin:
> *


Me three :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

me 4 carnales, on that 64 still on hold for now but will get done for shows of 2011
n more to come. u brothers know wat im talking about if u dont guess ur gonig have to wait.
thnxz jimbo, im trying my best big homie im not an expert like u u the man big dog


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 10:58 AM~19360851
> *me 4 carnales, on that 64 still on hold for now but will get done  for shows of 2011
> n more to come. u brothers know wat im talking about if u dont guess ur gonig have to wait.
> thnxz jimbo, im trying my best big homie im not an expert like u u the man big dog
> *


What do you mean put the 64 on hold!!!! You must be working on something else...HHHMMMM :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 18 2010, 12:21 PM~19360981
> *What do you mean put the 64 on hold!!!!  You must be working on something else...HHHMMMM :cheesy:
> *


 hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm well u see homie i got something 4 she devil LOL :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 10:58 AM~19360851
> *me 4 carnales, on that 64 still on hold for now but will get done  for shows of 2011
> n more to come. u brothers know wat im talking about if u dont guess ur gonig have to wait.
> thnxz jimbo, im trying my best big homie im not an expert like u u the man big dog
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOT EVEN!!! I appreciate it tho brother... Were gonna have to trade some resin stuff one day! :x: :x:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 11:23 AM~19360998
> *hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm well u see homie i got something 4 she devil LOL :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0  :wow:
> *


Oh oh, do you? Huh. La diabla is coming after you...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 12:32 PM~19361069
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOT EVEN!!! I appreciate it tho brother... Were gonna have to trade some resin stuff one day! :x:  :x:
> *


when ever u want homie just let me know homie  :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 18 2010, 12:35 PM~19361111
> *Oh oh, do you? Huh. La diabla is coming after you...LOL :biggrin:
> *


chale homie, its called he devil n its comeing to get his car she devil. hhahahahahahhaah :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 11:36 AM~19361126
> *when ever u want homie just let me know homie   :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: Yeeeessssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 11:38 AM~19361146
> *chale homie, its called he devil  n its comeing to get his car she devil. hhahahahahahhaah :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 11:23 AM~19360998
> *hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm well u see homie i got something 4 she devil LOL :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0  :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 hno: hno: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 01:23 PM~19360998
> *hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm well u see homie i got something 4 she devil LOL :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0  :wow:
> *


ooooooohh!!!!!! you got something for she devil :0 and i got something for you homie and it's not the woody  let you think about it!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:


> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Dec 18 2010, 02:10 PM~19361643
> *ooooooohh!!!!!! you got something for she devil  :0 and i got something for you homie and it's not the woody   let you think about it!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ohohohoh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!u have no idea who u got in the ring with chris this is heavy wight match, not feather wieght dog put ur gloves on homie cuzz here we go 
bring on ur special project mr alabama, cuzz i have one for u to LOLhahahahahahah :wow: :0 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Dec 18 2010, 01:10 PM~19361643
> *ooooooohh!!!!!! you got something for she devil  :0 and i got something for you homie and it's not the woody   let you think about it!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 03:17 PM~19361673
> *:
> 
> ohohohoh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!u have no idea who u got in the ring with chris this is heavy wight match, not feather wieght dog put ur gloves on homie cuzz here we go
> ...


1 word for you bro!!!! gangsta boggie it's on wood grain :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Dec 18 2010, 02:23 PM~19361703
> *1 word for you bro!!!! gangsta boggie it's on wood grain :biggrin:
> *


lets boggie. gangsta style :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Like Michael Buffer would say...."Let get ready to rumble"!!!!


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 03:26 PM~19361720
> *lets boggie. gangsta  style :cheesy:
> *


Let's boggie then  im getting ready to put it down with interest!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :0 :0 :0 :wow: Its gonna go down......... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: Thats some family love right there!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 18 2010, 03:30 PM~19362463
> *
> *



:wow: :naughty:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 05:40 PM~19362509
> *:wow:  :naughty:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

lots of talking no building? 
when are you two ladies gonna stop arguing and throw it on the table lol
i'll toss in the free ride to the dirt bed or the swimming in concrete boots class lol


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 18 2010, 05:09 PM~19362628
> *lots of talking no building?
> when are you two ladies gonna stop arguing and throw it on the table lol
> i'll toss in the free ride to the dirt bed or the swimming in concrete boots class lol
> *


wat da hell u talking about homie we r not the one been gone for like a million years. the buils r comeing ( let me refrease that there here ) just back n buckle ur seat belt its going to b a nice ride. isnt it my D2S brothers.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 05:14 PM~19362663
> *wat da hell u talking about homie we r not the one been gone for like a million years. the buils r comeing ( let me refrease that there here ) just back n buckle ur seat belt  its going to b a nice ride. isnt it my D2S brothers.
> *


lol hurry up and bust out something old timer i'll be able to finsh my hearse by the time you two stop arguing lol


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Daaaam Kevvv you like a drill seargent!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 05:33 PM~19362786
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Daaaam Kevvv you like a drill seargent!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


lol yup these little girls need to put they money where they mouth at lol


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 18 2010, 05:21 PM~19362704
> *lol hurry up and bust out something old timer i'll be able to finsh my hearse by the time you two stop arguing lol
> *


look drill sargent LOL, just sit back n enjoy the ride youngster


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 05:41 PM~19362833
> *look drill sargent LOL, just sit back n enjoy the ride youngster
> *


well i'll be sitting here till im 80yrs old by the way you two are talking lol


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 18 2010, 05:39 PM~19362823
> *lol yup these little girls need to put they money where they mouth at lol
> *


ill tell u wat u want to see them come to long baech 2morrow 4 the meetting n ill show u, no show no peek :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 18 2010, 05:43 PM~19362843
> *well i'll be sitting here till im 80yrs old by the way you two are talking lol
> *


n u still wont finish that hearse :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 05:45 PM~19362864
> *n u still wont finish that hearse :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your right i'll finish 20 of them lol
yo your casting resin stuff right?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 18 2010, 05:47 PM~19362875
> *your right i'll finish 20 of them lol
> yo your casting resin stuff right?
> *


im castting right now as we speak. some good shit


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 05:49 PM~19362894
> *im castting right now as we speak. some good shit
> *


can you cast hearse tops and rear doors?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 04:43 PM~19362850
> *ill tell u wat u want to see them come to long baech 2morrow 4 the meetting  n ill show u, no show no peek :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: Get pics Kevv... :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 04:49 PM~19362894
> *im castting right now as we speak. some good shit
> *



Dammit Emilio  Shoot me some pics brother.... :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 05:52 PM~19362916
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: Get pics Kevv... :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2 wat he said


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 05:54 PM~19362926
> *Dammit Emilio  Shoot me some pics brother.... :wow:  :wow:
> *


 ok hold on let me go take some ill b back


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 05:43 PM~19362850
> *ill tell u wat u want to see them come to long baech 2morrow 4 the meetting  n ill show u, no show no peek :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you gonna bring your ass down here and pick me up lol no way my land yatch will make it to long beach without stopping at every gas station between here and there


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 04:55 PM~19362941
> *ok hold on let me go take some ill b back
> *



hno: hno: hno: hn :biggrin: o: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Anything new in here?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

GUESS WHO'S COMING DOWN FOR A VISIT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 18 2010, 06:13 PM~19363064
> *GUESS WHO'S COMING DOWN FOR A VISIT  :0  :biggrin:
> *


more then welcome :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 05:25 PM~19363156
> *more then welcome  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: CAN I BRING A NEW TOY FOR U AND CHRIS :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 18 2010, 06:33 PM~19363225
> *  :biggrin: CAN I BRING A NEW TOY FOR U AND CHRIS  :0
> *


yes only if i can have it


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 18 2010, 05:13 PM~19363064
> *GUESS WHO'S COMING DOWN FOR A VISIT  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

casted this,tires the left one is the original the right one is the onei casted n painted








the one in left is the is the one i casted,the right one is the og

















ok kev heres a peek at one of them


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 05:57 PM~19363419
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: NICE EMILIO... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 18 2010, 05:13 PM~19363064
> *GUESS WHO'S COMING DOWN FOR A VISIT  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :sprint: :run: JUST KIDDING VATO!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 18 2010, 07:00 PM~19363975
> *:dunno:  :sprint:  :run: JUST KIDDING VATO!
> *


HAHAHA I WAS TOO ESE :cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

the one on the left is og. the one on the right is wat i casted & painted


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: NICE WORK BROTHER....... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 10:34 PM~19364970
> *:wow:  :wow: NICE WORK BROTHER....... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thnxz brother      :cheesy:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 09:28 PM~19364937
> *the one on the left is og. the one on the right is wat i casted & painted
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 09:28 PM~19364937
> *the one on the left is og. the one on the right is wat i casted & painted
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 11:28 PM~19364937
> *the one on the left is og. the one on the right is wat i casted & painted
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SOME SO TIGHT WORK EMILLIO


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 19 2010, 10:21 AM~19366720
> *THATS SOME SO TIGHT WORK EMILLIO
> *


x2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 05:57 PM~19363419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: looks good fool  i got sum more stuff waiting for ya


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 20 2010, 12:19 AM~19373015
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave: looks good fool  i got sum more stuff waiting for ya
> *


:thumbsup:
thanks everyone for the comps on the resin


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

damn bro sick ass tires what will they fit on.. i need a few fat white wall tire sets pm me a price...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 11:28 PM~19364937
> *the one on the left is og. the one on the right is wat i casted & painted
> 
> 
> ...


cuanto? :cheesy:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 20 2010, 11:34 AM~19375773
> *cuanto? :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: :nono: NOT FOR SALE HOMEBOY :uh:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 20 2010, 12:34 PM~19375773
> *cuanto? :cheesy:
> *


sorry KB there not my masters. :happysad:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 20 2010, 06:31 AM~19373709
> *damn bro sick ass tires what will they fit on.. i need a few fat white wall tire sets pm me a price...
> *


 i have not casted them yet this was only a test run to see how they came out. thanks for the props homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 23 2010, 12:43 PM~19403317
> *sorry KB there not my masters. :happysad:
> *


cool bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 23 2010, 05:38 AM~19401347
> *:nono:  :nono: NOT FOR SALE HOMEBOY :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY HOLIDAYS VATO! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 23 2010, 02:23 PM~19404348
> *EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY HOLIDAYS VATO! :biggrin:
> *


happy holidays to u & ur fam carnal :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

updade on the woody 








:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 26 2010, 05:12 PM~19425718
> *updade on the woody
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 26 2010, 06:18 PM~19425764
> *looks good bro
> *


thnxz big perro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 26 2010, 05:24 PM~19425819
> *thnxz big perro
> *


  :tongue: :x: :ninja:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 26 2010, 05:12 PM~19425718
> *updade on the woody
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMM I'M HAVING A FLASH BACK OF THE ONE I BUILT WAY BACK. :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 26 2010, 05:43 PM~19426006
> *DAMMMMM I'M HAVING A FLASH BACK OF THE ONE I BUILT WAY BACK. :0
> *


 :0 :0 :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 26 2010, 05:48 PM~19426062
> *:0  :0  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :x: :yes:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Id be more than happy to take that Woody off your hands.....Nice work bro!!

Whoa, that didnt sound right at all.... NO **** :angry:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good as always. Love the woody.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 26 2010, 06:43 PM~19426006
> *DAMMMMM I'M HAVING A FLASH BACK OF THE ONE I BUILT WAY BACK. :0
> *


thnxz skull, im trying


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 26 2010, 11:38 PM~19428604
> *Id be more than happy to take that Woody off your hands.....Nice work bro!!
> 
> Whoa, that didnt sound right at all.... NO **** :angry:
> *


thnks james, but this woody is not for sale or trades its for a build off im having whith chris hicks  noworrys NO ****


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 26 2010, 11:58 PM~19428811
> *Looking good as always. Love the woody.
> *


thnks bro. :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 26 2010, 09:36 PM~19428069
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :x:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

i call it the resin shop truck  

happy new years to all in lil homies


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 1 2011, 03:57 PM~19476070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAME TO YOU MR WOODGRAIN.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz latin skull. one ? 66666666666666666666666666666666666666666 sick :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 26 2010, 11:38 PM~19428604
> *Id be more than happy to take that Woody off your hands.....Nice work bro!!
> 
> Whoa, that didnt sound right at all.... NO **** :angry:
> *


 ha ha. that was funny shit..


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

WHAT HAPPPENED TO ALL THE PROJECTS IN THIS THREAD EMILIO?  :banghead: uffin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 8 2011, 05:34 PM~19542248
> *WHAT HAPPPENED TO ALL THE PROJECTS IN THIS THREAD EMILIO?   :banghead:  uffin:
> *


the building bug bite me homie, ist on homie  casting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 1 2011, 04:57 PM~19476070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool i like it :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 07:48 PM~19543350
> *thats cool i like it :biggrin:
> *


thnxz bro :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 8 2011, 04:51 PM~19542386
> *the building bug bite me homie, ist on homie   casting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Jan 8 2011, 04:51 PM~19542386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 8 2011, 08:45 PM~19543811
> *:0  :0
> *


the demon has awoken time to start building, look out cuzz here i come  :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 8 2011, 10:04 PM~19545015
> *the demon has awoken time to start building, look out cuzz here i come    :0  :0
> *


SILLY RABBIT TRICKS ARE FOR KIDS LOL......... :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 8 2011, 10:04 PM~19545015
> *the demon has awoken time to start building, look out cuzz here i come    :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 ORALE I'LL BE WAITING FOR YOU CARNAL!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

UPDATE FOR WOODGRAIN RIDE.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 10 2011, 09:03 PM~19561491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thnxz sr looks good me likes


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 10 2011, 08:03 PM~19561491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 10 2011, 09:03 PM~19561491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick gotta love barn door style doors lol :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 10 2011, 08:03 PM~19561491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 10 2011, 08:03 PM~19561491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING SIC. EMILIO CAN I HAVE IT? HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 10 2011, 11:23 PM~19562439
> *thnxz sr looks good me likes
> *




ANY TIME BRO ,ME LIKE'S  TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jan 11 2011, 01:04 AM~19563761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thnxz latin :burn: skull, :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: y r u still useing franks line canal.lol hahahahahaha


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

its good 2b back to building  
1970 imp








1967 imp









2011 w.i.p. projects base coat on both :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

its good 2b back to building  
1970 imp








1967 imp









2011 w.i.p. projects base coat on both :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

GOOD START ON THE PROJECTS VATO.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 11 2011, 10:28 PM~19571781
> *GOOD START ON THE PROJECTS VATO.
> *


thnks carnal :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 15 2010, 09:59 PM~18824202
> *my w.i.p what do guys think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice weather today to clear this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, cant wait to build it :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

updates  
70 impala









woody update  
made the skirts & the chrome mold on the skirt


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 16 2011, 08:19 PM~19614518
> *updates
> 70 impala
> 
> ...


RIDE ARE LOOKING GOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD BRO.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 16 2011, 06:44 PM~19614778
> *RIDE ARE LOOKING GOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD BRO.
> *


X2  :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 16 2011, 07:19 PM~19614518
> *updates
> 70 impala
> 
> ...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67+Jan 16 2011, 07:44 PM~19614778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnxz homie


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 16 2010, 12:59 AM~18824202
> *my w.i.p what do guys think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Sendin this to my house after it's cleared right? :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 08:58 PM~19654623
> *:0 Sendin this to my house after it's cleared right? :0
> *


  u want me to build it 4 u 2


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 21 2011, 12:25 AM~19654937
> * u want me to build it 4 u 2
> *



:yes: That way I can start my collection of the bad ass D2S model builders!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 09:29 PM~19654998
> *:yes: That way I can start my collection of the bad ass D2S model builders!!
> *


 thnxz bro for the kind words but :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :tears:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn, and I Thought I might have gotten this on a good deal LOL!! Ok, I'll wait for another one


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 09:11 PM~19655505
> *Damn, and I Thought I might have gotten this on a good deal LOL!! Ok, I'll wait for another one
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: nice try lol....... :biggrin: :naughty: :run:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

woody update  
made the skirts & the chrome mold on the skirt








[/quote]

this is real nice...great job on everything :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

here is lil something i build over the weekend.never built a ratrod b4 wat do u guys think???????? thnxz


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> woody update
> made the skirts & the chrome mold on the skirt


this is real nice...great job on everything :wow: :cheesy:
[/quote]
thnxz homie 4 da compz


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 23 2011, 08:35 PM~19678799
> *here is lil something i build over the weekend.never built a ratrod b4 wat do u guys think???????? thnxz
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE EMILIO THIS LOOKS  BRO CAME OUT NICE HOMIE :thumbsup: :ninja:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 26 2011, 05:41 PM~19706467
> *ORALE EMILIO THIS LOOKS   BRO CAME OUT NICE HOMIE :thumbsup: :ninja:
> *


X2


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

BUMP CARNAL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WURS THE UPDATES AT EMILIO :biggrin: :ninja: :run:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 6 2011, 10:47 PM~19806203
> *WURS THE UPDATES AT EMILIO  :biggrin: :ninja: :run:
> *


YEAHHHHHHHHH WHAT HE SAID EMILIO


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 16 2011, 07:19 PM~19614518
> *updates
> 70 impala
> 
> ...


 real class.. right hear..


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Feb 6 2011, 11:47 PM~19806203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thnxz hydro


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 7 2011, 07:25 PM~19813381
> *be patient perro !!!!!!!!!!!
> worked on bowtie woody 2 ( touch of latin) this week end
> thnxz hydro
> *


 :0 :0 TOUCH OF LATIN! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 5 2010, 07:49 PM~18996995
> *need 39 chevy resin hoods & bench seats, i have them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'l like a hood and a seat; how much shipped to 34119?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 7 2011, 09:32 PM~19814328
> *I'l like a hood and a seat; how much shipped to 34119?
> *


pm sent


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 2 2011, 07:59 PM~19483943
> *thnxz for the compz esoteric, mazdat, candilove.
> molded up some parts today
> 
> ...



:biggrin: needin some skirts and bout 3 of them hoods


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

QUE ONDA WEY.

MAN THE RESIN PARTS YOU SENT ME ARE BADASS FOOL.THANKYOU VERY MUCH.YOU WENT ALL OUT.YOU THE MAN ON THE RESIN GANSTA SHIT.

TINGOS IS ON YO THREAD NIKKA-I HAVE A FEW QUESTIONS ON YO MODELS-HIT ME UP.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Feb 9 2011, 03:09 AM~19825132
> *:biggrin: needin some skirts and bout 3 of them hoods
> *


 wat kind of skirts do u need dog ?????????


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 9 2011, 07:56 AM~19825742
> *QUE ONDA WEY.
> 
> MAN THE RESIN PARTS YOU SENT ME ARE BADASS FOOL.THANKYOU VERY MUCH.YOU WENT ALL OUT.YOU THE MAN ON THE RESIN GANSTA SHIT.
> ...



orale vato thnxz for the comp on the resin parts, i learned from the best down by the bay thnxz my brother. i know u can do it tingo, just go with it homie wat ever it is i trust you dog


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 9 2011, 08:11 AM~19825807
> *wat kind of skirts do u need dog ?????????
> *


 every skirt for every car under the sun,, (speaking of sun?) viser's and uptops for every car too.. from cadi's to impala's , glasshouse uptops... every car that can be a vert? someone should make an uptop for..
(but you did not hear that from me) lol :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 9 2011, 11:53 AM~19827348
> *every skirt for every car under the sun,, (speaking of sun?) viser's  and uptops for every car too.. from cadi's to impala's ,  glasshouse uptops... every car that can be a vert? someone should make an uptop for..
> (but you did not hear that from me) lol :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :sprint: :run:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 9 2011, 05:08 PM~19829813
> *:thumbsup:  :sprint:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 9 2011, 01:53 PM~19827348
> *every skirt for every car under the sun,, (speaking of sun?) viser's  and uptops for every car too.. from cadi's to impala's ,  glasshouse uptops... every car that can be a vert? someone should make an uptop for..
> (but you did not hear that from me) lol :wow:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

ttt was up homies ( touch of latin got painted over the weekend)


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 13 2011, 08:58 AM~19857622
> *ttt was up homies ( touch of latin got painted over the weekend)
> *



:wow: :cheesy: Pics? hno: hno: hno: 

Resins lookin GOOD brother!! I think I need one of those hoods... :h5: :x: :x:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 13 2011, 11:11 AM~19858043
> *:wow:  :cheesy: Pics? hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> Resins lookin GOOD brother!! I think I need one of those hoods... :h5:  :x:  :x:
> *


havent casted those hoods yet, when i do ill let u know dog


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 13 2011, 10:16 AM~19858071
> *havent casted those hoods yet, when i do ill let u know dog
> *




:h5: :h5: Cant wait!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 8 2011, 06:23 PM~19820358
> *pm sent
> *


I'm still gonna get them but I had a "financial setback" occur on Friday. Lol.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

gonna need sum supremes soon


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Some great lookin resin homie !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YO EMILIO STARTING YO RIVI THIS WEEK,WATCH OUT NIKKA.LOL.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

emilio i was wondering if you have the fender wirth the spare for 50 pick 
ups


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 13 2011, 03:48 PM~19859332
> *I'm still gonna get them but I had a "financial setback" occur on Friday. Lol.
> *


no worys homie take care of ur setbacks fist dog  



> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Feb 13 2011, 04:04 PM~19859399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the mold but havent casted them yet been working on my w.i.p. modle cars sorry dog.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 13 2011, 08:58 AM~19857622
> *ttt was up homies ( touch of latin got painted over the weekend)
> *


 :thumbsup: hno: :h5:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 13 2011, 09:38 PM~19862607
> *:thumbsup:  hno:  :h5:
> *


thnxz mr :burn: skull!!!!!!!!!!
UPDATE========  
TTT (TOUCH OF LATIN) GOT ITS WOODGRAIN & DECALES DONE TODAY :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

got pics of all the resin stuff you cast ?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :sprint: :ninja:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

update on ( touch of latin) :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 22 2011, 10:06 PM~19936706
> *update on ( touch of latin) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: beautifull :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 22 2011, 07:06 PM~19936706
> *update on ( touch of latin) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I still don't like it Woodgrain!!!!! :uh: 

















































J/K Emilio...coming out really nice!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 22 2011, 07:06 PM~19936706
> *update on ( touch of latin) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMM I'M HAVING A FLASH BACK.THAT SHIT IS LOOKING HARD. GOOD JOB.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

damn that looks cool


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 22 2011, 07:06 PM~19936706
> *update on ( touch of latin) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what color purp is that luv'n itwud like to put it on my rivi


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

do u cast bodys??????


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 22 2011, 09:06 PM~19936706
> *update on ( touch of latin) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Sweet Brother! good job on the wood.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO KEEP PICS COMING.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 22 2011, 07:06 PM~19936706
> *update on ( touch of latin) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT SHIT IS LOOKING BADASS EMILIO :thumbsup:  :ninja:  



CAN HAVE IT BACK NOW :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Feb 22 2011, 08:27 PM~19936977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanxz big dogg n no you cant have it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

as always, kick ass shit up in hear..


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 25 2011, 12:25 AM~19956518
> *as always, kick ass shit up in hear..
> *


thnxz hydro im try-n homie


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 22 2011, 09:06 PM~19936706
> *update on ( touch of latin) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


COMMIN OUT BADASS EMILIO.IS THAT A PLYMOUTH IN THE BACK?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 25 2011, 01:01 PM~19959547
> *COMMIN OUT BADASS EMILIO.IS THAT A PLYMOUTH IN THE BACK?
> *


thnx tingo for the compz, yes thats a 41 plymouth that belongs to my club brother manny root beer brrown.


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

WERE IS MY PIZZA......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Wats up homie. Im not going to go to riverside because you said i have too...........






































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Just kidding im going to hang with my homies.......


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Feb 27 2011, 06:06 PM~19974834
> *WERE IS MY PIZZA.........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Wats up homie.  Im not going to go to riverside because you said i have too...........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Just kidding im going to hang with my homies.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: EMILIO SAID WHO EVER DOESNT GO HES GOING TO  :buttkick:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 27 2011, 07:43 PM~19975114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: EMILIO SAID WHO EVER DOESNT GO HES GOING TO  :buttkick:
> *


yeah wut he said.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 22 2011, 08:06 PM~19936706
> *update on ( touch of latin) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this woody is beautiful woodgrain...pix dont do it justice bro... ppl need to look at it in person to see gow well done it is.. i'm speechless.


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 27 2011, 07:43 PM~19975114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: EMILIO SAID WHO EVER DOESNT GO HES GOING TO  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I wonder who its going to be   :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Feb 27 2011, 07:02 PM~19975276
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I wonder who its going to be     :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *


HHHHMMMMMMMM....... :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie+Feb 27 2011, 07:06 PM~19974834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I WONDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 28 2011, 07:13 PM~19982828
> *you better go, can i have ur 53
> i will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> thankz perro callejero
> ...


i'm kinda wondering the same thing,   are we trying to hit on someone :dunno: :dunno: (lmao) :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Mar 1 2011, 02:12 PM~19989957
> *i'm kinda wondering the same thing,     are we trying to hit on someone  :dunno:  :dunno: (lmao)  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


no not us were just saying


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 25 2011, 02:55 PM~19959878
> *thnx tingo for the compz, yes thats a 41 plymouth that belongs to my club brother manny  root beer brrown.
> *


ORALE I THOUGHT IT WAS A 41 CHEVY.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 2 2011, 09:26 AM~19996736
> *ORALE I THOUGHT IT WAS A 41 CHEVY.
> *


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 24 2010, 09:18 PM~16399368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I WISH I HAD A WORKING SPACE LIKE THIS, THAT WAY I WOULDNT HAVE TO WORK ON THE KITCHEN COUNTER OR THE TABLE... LOOKS VERY GOOD EMILIO


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 7 2010, 06:43 PM~17127302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry lalo but this is the new man cave homie that i have now


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

thats a bad ass man cave :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 8 2011, 04:01 PM~20044250
> *thats a bad ass man cave  :wow:
> *


thnxz oscar :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 8 2011, 03:01 PM~20044250
> *thats a bad ass man cave  :wow:
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 2 2011, 07:27 PM~20001618
> *sorry lalo but this is the new man cave homie that i have now
> *



SO WHEN IS THE CAVE WARMING PARTY! LOL NO ****


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

ok homies this is wat ive been working on in the past weeks.
i want thank mazdat for donating the kit
latin skull for letting me do this replica( touch of latin) bad ass ranfla from back in the 90
willie sr for hinging the doors
and to all my club brothers for all ur advise thnxz you all 












































my 1941plymouth








64 impala ( hard times )


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

They all look good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ok homies this is wat ive been working on in the past weeks.
i want thank mazdat for donating the kit
latin skull for letting me do this replica( touch of latin) bad ass ranfla from back in the 90
willie sr for hinging the doors
and to all my club brothers for all ur advise thnxz you all 












































my 1941plymouth








64 impala ( hard times ) 

















[/quote]
:0 Very nice work bro damm


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 20 2011, 06:33 PM~20138032
> *ok homies this is wat ive been working on in the past weeks.
> i want thank mazdat for donating the kit
> latin skull for letting me do this replica( touch of latin)  bad ass ranfla from back  in the 90
> ...



Damn Woodgrain...It came out bad assss bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: All the other ones are nice too


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> ok homies this is wat ive been working on in the past weeks.
> i want thank mazdat for donating the kit
> latin skull for letting me do this replica( touch of latin) bad ass ranfla from back in the 90
> willie sr for hinging the doors
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 20 2011, 07:33 PM~20138032
> *ok homies this is wat ive been working on in the past weeks.
> i want thank mazdat for donating the kit
> latin skull for letting me do this replica( touch of latin)  bad ass ranfla from back  in the 90
> ...


the woody is absolutely off the chain..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice builds Emilio!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 20 2011, 07:51 PM~20138753
> *Very nice builds Emilio!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice lookn' woody Emilio.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Great job on the builds....


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 20 2011, 07:33 PM~20138032
> *ok homies this is wat ive been working on in the past weeks.
> i want thank mazdat for donating the kit
> latin skull for letting me do this replica( touch of latin)  bad ass ranfla from back  in the 90
> ...


nice homie you got some bad ass work! :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz everyone for those kind words homies


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: EMILIO ALL THEM BUILDS LOOK SWEET BRO :thumbsup: keep up the good work and hopefully i'll see u and the rest of the guys @ riverside :biggrin:  :sprint: :drama: :ninja:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 20 2011, 08:33 PM~20138032
> *ok homies this is wat ive been working on in the past weeks.
> i want thank mazdat for donating the kit
> latin skull for letting me do this replica( touch of latin)  bad ass ranfla from back  in the 90
> ...


SPEACHLESS BIG BRO!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Real nice work bro !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ERES CHINGON WEY,BADASS WORK CARNAL.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 21 2011, 03:49 PM~20144312
> *thnxz everyone for those kind words homies
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

WZUP EMILIO? I KNOW U GOT SOMETHING UP YOUR SLEEVE CARNAL! hno:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that woody is frikkin' magnificent :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL+Apr 10 2011, 09:59 AM~20303382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnxz dig derange


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 10 2011, 12:24 PM~20303493
> *that woody is frikkin' magnificent :thumbsup:
> *


X-10!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Te Aventastes Homie..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

sick builds i like the woody and the plymouth makes a good lookin lowrider


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Apr 10 2011, 02:02 PM~20304463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kykustoms thxz bro


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

the rivi looks good :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 11 2011, 01:45 PM~20312361
> *the rivi looks good :wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :x:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

How's the sick sixty six coming bro!!  uffin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove+Apr 11 2011, 02:45 PM~20312361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

2nd color


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 13 2011, 11:59 AM~20328845
> *thnkxz oscar
> :biggrin:
> here u go lorenzo wat u think
> ...


YO EMILIO LOOKS GOOD.I ALREADY KNOW THE OUTCOME.YOU MADE ME WANT A RIVI THIS YEAR NOW.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 13 2011, 09:59 AM~20328845
> *thnkxz oscar
> :biggrin:
> here u go lorenzo wat u think
> ...


U think we should add a third color!!???? :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 13 2011, 03:22 PM~20331249
> *U think we should add a third color!!???? :biggrin:
> *


NO!!!! JUST DO THE SIDES NOW WITH THE SAME COLORS.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+Apr 13 2011, 02:19 PM~20330154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 13 2011, 10:59 AM~20328845
> *thnkxz oscar
> :biggrin:
> here u go lorenzo wat u think
> ...


 cool..


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 13 2011, 08:01 PM~20334036
> *thanx tingo  means alot homie
> nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> *



HAHAHAHA LMNO! I was just busting Ur balls it's good like that :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 14 2011, 08:23 AM~20336914
> *HAHAHAHA LMNO! I was just busting Ur balls it's good like that  :biggrin:
> *


lol i know homie hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 14 2011, 07:27 AM~20336946
> *lol i know homie hahahahahahahahaha
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 13 2011, 08:59 PM~20328845
> *thnkxz oscar
> :biggrin:
> here u go lorenzo wat u think
> ...


Looking good bro, keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Rivis BADDASS Emilio!!! :wow: :wow: :wave: :h5:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 30 2011, 08:33 PM~20455607
> *Rivis BADDASS Emilio!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wave:  :h5:
> *


x2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

super clean homie love the colors :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ay wey :wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thankz everyone for the compz on the rivi, much props to everyone :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

Can I have the suburban lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 13 2011, 10:59 AM~20328845
> *thnkxz oscar
> :biggrin:
> here u go lorenzo wat u think
> ...


rivi looking clean homie nice job! :wow: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove+May 5 2011, 11:52 PM~20495549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnkz homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well i tell you guys a secret ok but you cant tell emilio anything. In all actually i built the purple wood and im letting him take the credit........................ HEY EMILIO some nice builds going on here.............. yeah i was just saying............ i'll be leaving now keep up the good work

(wispers as i leave to everyone but emilio) dont say anything got it
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

WHERE U HIDDING AT EMILIO? :wave:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 5 2011, 10:52 PM~20495549
> *Can I have the suburban lol
> *



HEY!HEY! HEY! Which suburban u talking about I kno it ain't mine!! :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

CANT WAIT FOR YOU TO FINISH THE RIVI I GUTTED FOR YOU.AND YES CARNAL YO 62 IS NEXT,I BEEN EXTREMELY BUSY WEY DOING STUFF FOR PEOPLE,THANKS FOR BEING PATIENT WITH ME.BUT YOUR DEUCE IS GONNA FUCK IT UP WEY FOR REAL.SELL IT TO ME.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+May 6 2011, 11:30 PM~20501620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank tingo no rush, i know i cant to finish the rivi to but been extremely busy to with work , but thnxz carnal


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 13 2011, 09:13 PM~20549327
> *ur fucken funny  kev thankz for the props but u know u building that big rig someone else is :0
> *


Damn im busted lol I stold it from kb i figured he'd never finish it so i will lol jk


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Always nice work in here.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+May 13 2011, 09:14 PM~20549335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thnkz mkd904


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Let it be me!!! :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

QUE ONDA CARNAL.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 21 2011, 08:01 AM~20598742
> *QUE ONDA CARNAL.
> *


X2!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life+May 13 2011, 09:54 PM~20549549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orale eddie ke onda vato


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :drama: i don't see aany updates :dunno: :biggrin: :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave: :drama: i don't see aany updates :dunno: :biggrin: :roflmao: :sprint:


YEAH WHAT BIG DOGG SAID. LMFAO.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

QUE ONDA LOCO


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Was up Emilio!! Hope all is good with you brother!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Was up Emilio!! Hope all is good with you brother!!!


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

cool veryvery nice:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

LoLife4Life said:


>


looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz everyone for the comps, hey lorenzo thnxz for the pixz on the 70, thnxz gary means alot comeing from u big homie


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

was up homies been working on some projects but dont know how to post up the pix yet on here 
1.66 wildcat
2.65 pontiac
3. 64 impala
thnx everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :nervous: cant wait bro.....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

LoLife4Life said:


>


frikkin love this one!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

jimbo said:


> :wow: :nervous: cant wait bro.....


thnx jimbo dont b nervous homie 


dig_derange said:


> frikkin love this one!!


 thnx dig- derange


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

sr.woodgrain said:


> was up homies been working on some projects but dont know how to post up the pix yet on here
> 1.66 wildcat
> 2.65 pontiac
> 3. 64 impala
> thnx everyone :thumbsup:


Ive seen these projects and they are out of this world bro..... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Hell yeah saw some sneek peeks... I think u should join in on that paint buildoff no BS


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

chilly willie said:


> Ive seen these projects and they are out of this world bro..... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> View attachment 325320


thnxz chilly willie 



LoLife4Life said:


> Hell yeah saw some sneek peeks... I think u should join in on that paint buildoff no BS


 me paint build off u kidding me thats for the heavy hitters homieuffin:uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sr.woodgrain said:


> me paint build off u kidding me thats for the heavy hitters homieuffin:uffin:


UR NOT SCURRED R YA BUDDY LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: hno: JK BRO ITS ALL FOR FUN WEY DO IT


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> UR NOT SCURRED R YA BUDDY LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: hno: JK BRO ITS ALL FOR FUN WEY DO IT


nah ill just sit back and see the build off from my chair


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sr.woodgrain said:


> nah ill just sit back and see the build off from my chair


MEDIOSO hno: :roflmao:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> MEDIOSO hno: :roflmao:


:rofl::rofl: un poquito carnal:rofl:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

chris hicks said:


> what's up big bro? when we gonna hang in the man cave to grind!!!!:biggrin:


whenever homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sr.woodgrain said:


> was up homies been working on some projects but dont know how to post up the pix yet on here
> 1.66 wildcat
> 2.65 pontiac
> 3. 64 impala
> thnx everyone :thumbsup:


http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php THIS MIGHT HELP?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php THIS MIGHT HELP?


thnxz hydro homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

:h5::h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

ok homies here are my new projects
56 hardtop ( sorry for the shitty px on 56








66 wildcat
















65 potiac


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice projects


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

sr.woodgrain said:


> ok homies here are my new projects
> 56 hardtop ( sorry for the shitty px on 56
> 
> 
> ...


I see you comin' out swingin' with those projects!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: (No ****)


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

sr.woodgrain said:


> ok homies here are my new projects
> 56 hardtop ( sorry for the shitty px on 56
> 
> 
> ...


Get down Emilio!!!! Looking real good!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> Get down Emilio!!!! Looking real good!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

MAZDAT said:


> Get down Emilio!!!! Looking real good!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


X3 lookin sweet dogg!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

3rd place in lowrider


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations on the hardware!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:nice projects


thnxz coast to coast



Tonioseven said:


> I see you comin' out swingin' with those projects!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: (No ****)


 yeh i came out a lil diffrent this time thnxz tonio



MAZDAT said:


> Get down Emilio!!!! Looking real good!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thnxz mazdat



gseeds said:


> x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thnxz gary



jimbo said:


> X3 lookin sweet dogg!!! :wow: :wow:


thnxz jimbo



Tonioseven said:


> Congratulations on the hardware!! :thumbsup:


thxnxz tonio i try my best


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave::finger::wave::finger::shh: q-vo loco


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave::finger::wave::finger::shh: q-vo loco


OH DAMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave::finger::wave::finger::shh: q-vo loco


q onda vato:0:finger::finger::finger::finger::wave:

DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM IS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks for the rims hijo!:biggrin: and hurry with ur rides i got one i need u to paint nothing to crazy:nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

what up emilo nice rides


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Projects lookin good congrats on the wins too


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

LoLife4Life said:


> thanks for the rims hijo!:biggrin: and hurry with ur rides i got one i need u to paint nothing to crazy:nicoderm:uffin:


your welcome,:loco::loco::loco::loco::loco::loco:



candilove said:


> what up emilo nice rides


was up oscar, thnxz for the props:thumbsup:



pancho1969 said:


> Projects lookin good congrats on the wins too


thnxz pancho :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:loco::loco::loco::rant::rant::shh::run::boink::boink:



sr.woodgrain said:


> q onda vato:0:finger::finger::finger::finger::wave:
> 
> DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM IS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

WAS UP BROTHERS HERE SOMETHING FOR YALL


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

U getin down homie,u in the zone.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

sr.woodgrain said:


> WAS UP BROTHERS HERE SOMETHING FOR YALL


DAMM I SHOWED U WELL VATO, NOW CAN I HAVE MY IWATA BACK?


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn big homie!!!!! that air brush gun is your friend!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sr.woodgrain said:


> WAS UP BROTHERS HERE SOMETHING FOR YALL


 looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn man... SKILLZ


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean piant jobs all looking sweet!!


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

sr.woodgrain said:


> WAS UP BROTHERS HERE SOMETHING FOR YALL


Man candyman put that airbrush a reast. Looks sweet emilio. Can i have it. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looking good woodgrain


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz everyone for the kind words ,

hey eddie u sure did vato n yes come get ur iwata gun im finish lol

chilly williy you can have them come pick it up on sunday 7-24-11 oh n bring some money lmao lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :drama:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

D2S FOR LIFE








ok lil homies update on the man cave this is wat it looks like now 
































65 chevell








37 ford bombita








1941 chevy truck 








1966 caddy








1967 impala








1965 impala








all these rides r ready for paint, but still dont know wat colors!!!!!!!!!!!
i havent been on lay it low cuzz ive been doing these rides 24/ 7 homies 
wat do you guys think ?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

sr.woodgrain said:


> D2S FOR LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a bad-ass setup goin' on there!! Do the '65 rag first!! HoK Raspberry with a parchment interior.silver base, hot pink ghost graphics, the raspberry pearl! Just my worthless opinion.


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

sr.woodgrain said:


> D2S FOR LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damm dude , you have been busy..... Sweet: )


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

sr.woodgrain said:


> D2S FOR LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 man bro your man cave is hooked up. and your wip are sweet


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

chevyman1962 said:


> man bro your man cave is hooked up. and your wip are sweet


x-2, u got kits and projects for days !!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sr.woodgrain said:


> D2S FOR LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer mancave homie ! Those projects look promising ........ always solid work up in this thread !


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

sup brother nice work in here like always:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOO( Rickflare voice) IF THAT AINT MOTIVATION FOR YA I DON'T KNO WHAT IS...D2S IS DOING BIG THANGS IN 2011!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

sr.woodgrain said:


> D2S FOR LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dam!!!!! That looks sweet Emilio!!! Nice projects too:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> You have a bad-ass setup goin' on there!! Do the '65 rag first!! HoK Raspberry with a parchment interior.silver base, hot pink ghost graphics, the raspberry pearl! Just my worthless opinion.


X2!!! what he said :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

PROJECTS ARE LOOKING GOOD EMILIO. 65 CHEVELLE CANDY?!!hno:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Killer mancave homie ! Those projects look promising ........ always solid work up in this thread !


x2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Emilio can I have the 65 vert after u paint it??


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz everyone for the kind word homies, just trying to keep up with the game learning new stuff everyday from diffrent peps thnxz ones again


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> Emilio can I have the 65 vert after u paint it??


only if i can have ur 66 wen u finish it ???????????????????


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

sr.woodgrain said:


> only if i can have ur 66 wen u finish it ???????????????????


 THAT'S NOT FAIR MY STUDENT! YOU'LL SEE IT FINISHED WHEN U LEAST EXPECT IT VATO.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

lmno:roflmao::rofl: dont talk to ur maestro like that little grasshopper!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

LoLife4Life said:


> lmno:roflmao::rofl: dont talk to ur maestro like that little grasshopper!!!!


ITS ALL GOOD VATO! ME AND WOODGRAIN GO WAY BACK! WE DO WHAT WE DO ESE!! :h5:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

sr.woodgrain said:


> only if i can have ur 66 wen u finish it ???????????????????


OH THIS ONE RIGHT?









NOT THIS ONE.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

LATIN SKULL said:


>


dude, this paint scheme is insane! Killer man, goin into the firewall and inner fenders, crazy man, crazy! Looks good mate


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

que onda wey?how you livin carnal?well ony like one more week till show time then I'll do up your 62 real fast but nice for you to finish it.So start your motor & suspension cause this ride is gonna kill something.Yo paint job on this deuce is too badass wey.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> NOT THIS ONE.


 hno:  hno: :wow:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

NIce paint.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

LATIN SKULL said:


> ITS ALL GOOD VATO! ME AND WOODGRAIN GO WAY BACK! WE DO WHAT WE DO ESE!! :h5:


:thumbsup: simon maestro calabera



TINGOS said:


> que onda wey?how you livin carnal?well ony like one more week till show time then I'll do up your 62 real fast but nice for you to finish it.So start your motor & suspension cause this ride is gonna kill something.Yo paint job on this deuce is too badass wey.


been good tingo u know painting n building , ok im sure ur going to do a woderfull job carnalito. the paint job on that 62 was painted by my good freind david anthony garcia he does master xtreme work vato if u ever need something like that hit him up thnxz tingo



RaiderPride said:


> NIce paint.


thnxz big homie al


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

shipping back yo deuce interior next friday carnal.be ready wey.gonna put you the wrinkles on the door panels like Machio's pink 62 so you can rep the wrinkles for me on the westcoast nikka.peace


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> hno:  hno: :wow:


Holy shit man. I love that one. that's got to be the best 66 Ive ever seen. just cuz the paint is sooo ooooo ooo o oo o KILLER.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Holy shit man. I love that one. that's got to be the best 66 Ive ever seen. just cuz the paint is sooo ooooo ooo o oo o KILLER.


you could say that again, that one belongs to my big homie latin skull


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> shipping back yo deuce interior next friday carnal.be ready wey.gonna put you the wrinkles on the door panels like Machio's pink 62 so you can rep the wrinkles for me on the westcoast nikka.peace


 thnxz carnal you do ur thing homie n you know ill represent out here for u take care homie n thnxz


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump.....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Got the parts yesterday, thanks for the hook up bro appreciate homie. 

And Congratz on the wins bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

chilly willie said:


> Bump.....


thnxz mr chilly willie 



OFDatTX said:


> Got the parts yesterday, thanks for the hook up bro appreciate homie.
> 
> And Congratz on the wins bro!! :thumbsup:


 thnxz bro any time homie have fun with them i want to see pix of the finish product lol


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

was up homie some pix comeing soon of new builds for 2012 carnales, keep on the look out lol hahahahahahahahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sr.woodgrain said:


> thnxz mr chilly willie thnxz bro any time homie have fun with them i want to see pix of the finish product lol


 You bet u will bro.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

heading back home today Emilio,I know the picks suck wey but a lot of people liked this interior(even the white people here at work)rep the deuce cause it sure has a killer paint job carnal.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> heading back home today Emilio,I know the picks suck wey but a lot of people liked this interior(even the white people here at work)rep the deuce cause it sure has a killer paint job carnal.


 OHH SHIT, WATCH OUT WOODGRAIN IS BUSTING OUT. TINGOS AS USUAL BAD ASS INTERIOR.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> heading back home today Emilio,I know the picks suck wey but a lot of people liked this interior(even the white people here at work)rep the deuce cause it sure has a killer paint job carnal.


DANG....ANOTHER KILLER INTERIOR


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YOU GET YOUR INTERIOR CARNAL?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

simom carnal thnxz homie i lov it fits perfect.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

*2012*



sr.woodgrain said:


> was up homie some pix comeing soon of new builds for 2012 carnales, keep on the look out lol hahahahahahahahaha :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> DANG....ANOTHER KILLER INTERIOR


 X 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

glad you like it Emilio


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKK, WHOS BACK HOOOOOOOOMIES :naughty:*


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

sr.woodgrain said:


> *LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKK, WHOS BACK HOOOOOOOOMIES :naughty:*


WATCH OUT MY APPRENTICE AIN'T NO APPRENTICE NO MORE. HE'S BUSTING OUT SOME DOPE SHIT .


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

:ugh: :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sr.woodgrain said:


> *LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKK, WHOS BACK HOOOOOOOOMIES :naughty:*













:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


look on the Down 2 Scale thred and you will find wat your looking for !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

ok homies these are some of the rides ive been working on woodgrain back on the block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*hell yeah*



sr.woodgrain said:


> ok homies these are some of the rides ive been working on woodgrain back on the block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn! Very nice Emilio!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sr.woodgrain said:


> look on the Down 2 Scale thred and you will find wat your looking for !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





sr.woodgrain said:


> ok homies these are some of the rides ive been working on woodgrain back on the block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I DONT NEED TO LOOK IN THERE I CAN JUST LOOK IN HERE :biggrin: :roflmao:



NOT BAD BRO LOOKING GOOD uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sr.woodgrain said:


> ok homies these are some of the rides ive been working on woodgrain back on the block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dammit those are killer. I love all those.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz everyone for the comps...............................
latin skull thnxz homie


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

hella good job bro....Beautiful....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

sr.woodgrain said:


> ok homies these are some of the rides ive been working on woodgrain back on the block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Looking good Emilio, I see that you've been busy:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sr.woodgrain said:


> ok homies these are some of the rides ive been working on woodgrain back on the block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Unbelievable great paint work,I like the green Rivi


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:cant wait to see these finished!!!outstanding work


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

sr.woodgrain said:


> thnxz everyone for the comps...............................
> latin skull thnxz homie


NO PROBLEMO WOODGRAIN, DO YO THING CARNAL.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Is that D.A work....? Them models are sick that's some great inspiration rite there! Wish my painting skills where that great.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Tingos, that 65 is great! Just partial to 65s.


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

sr.woodgrain said:


> ok homies these are some of the rides ive been working on woodgrain back on the block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


great work on all


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

dammmmm homie you are ONE busy bee!!! but all looking good as always Sr.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> I DONT NEED TO LOOK IN THERE I CAN JUST LOOK IN HERE :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT BAD BRO LOOKING GOOD uffin:


 x2 frank. yea i kind of avoid this and other d2s thread's cuzz shit is just to damm clean.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

*TTT thnxxz fellas for the compz homies *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: que onda hijo


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What's up Emilio!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Paint jobs look nice homie much props


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave: que onda hijo


WAS UP FRANK WAS CRACKING HOMIE 



darkside customs said:


> What's up Emilio!


WAS CRACKING JAMES HOW U BEEN 



pina's LRM replica said:


> Paint jobs look nice homie much props


THNXZ PINA ON THE COMPZ HOMIE 
TTT VATOS LOCOS........................


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

What's up Emilio. What you been up too?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

This....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> Looks good :thumbsup:


X2! I TAUGHT YOU WELL CARNAL.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WTF that is AWESOME lookin. IM LOVIN THAT PAINT JOB. Remindes me of a watermelon jolly rancher.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

MAZDAT said:


> This....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thing is fuckin AWESOME!!love the colors you used.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> This....


:wow:wow!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

MAZDAT said:


> This....




this came out badddddddddddddddddd bro. from the candy shop.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

co-signed !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

MAZDAT said:


> This....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad ass paint job!!!! Want to see more of that 64


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

killer 64 homie love the colors too are you doing same color for interior? great job.:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHATS UP VATO?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thnxz to everyone for the comps on the 64imp, latin skull waaaaaaaaddddddddddd upppppppppppppp homie guess whos back lol hahahahah yea u guess it YOU lol


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHERE YOU AT DOG? :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHERE YOU AT DOG? :wave:


He's on FAAAAAAAAAAAACEBOOOOOOOOOOOOOK HOMIE


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Emilio is MIA :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chevyman1962 said:


> Emilio is MIA :dunno:


Check fb bro he's there along with everybody else lol...... :uh:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

Was up fellas bump


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

sr.woodgrain said:


> Was up fellas bump


BUMP!! ATLEAST POST A PIC VATO! :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> BUMP!! ATLEAST POST A PIC VATO! :wave:


Simon limon :twak:


----------

